#ubuntu-eu 2010-12-11
<pumba_> hello?
<pumba_> is any expert available?
<pumba_> to help me a second?
#ubuntu-eu 2011-12-05
<encbladexp> zed, some news from eshu?
#ubuntu-eu 2011-12-06
<zed> yes, the kvm doesn't seem to be working :/
<encbladexp> zed, not what i expected :-/
#ubuntu-eu 2011-12-07
<zed> Lc:ear
<zed> well i didn't expect this either :/
<zed> i'm trying to get someone on our case (which seems to be rather difficult)
<encbladexp> zed, some News from eshu?
#ubuntu-eu 2011-12-08
<encbladexp> zed, some news on eshu?
#ubuntu-eu 2011-12-11
<encbladexp> zed, ping
#ubuntu-eu 2012-12-07
<buenaventura> hi, this channel is for Estonia?
